# Boss Vplow or pusher for skid loader?



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a S205 Bobcat and am considering buying a used ( almost new) Boss V plow skidsteer setup or a 8 ft Protech pusher. I would like the versatility of the plow but want to get your opinions. You never know what plow jobs you will have over time so I would like to be flexible in equipment.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If I was you and wanted the flexability for different jobs I would get the vee blade. Is the vee blade manufactured by the boss, and made for a skid steer? Or is it some home made job? And how big is it? But this is just my 2 cents on this. When I bought my first vee plow last year for my truck I loved it. I am never going back to a straight blade again. They do have there advantages and disadvantages, but I think that you will like the vee plow. Also I would like to add that most guys around here run those snow pushers. I guess they clean up faster? I wouldn't know about those snow pushers, I don't have any accounts big enough for a skid steer or loader. I have yet to see a guy run a regular snow blade on a skid steer or front end loader. Hope this helps.

Ryan


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Overall, the pusher will be more versatile especially if you get one with a 'pull' edge or whatever they call them. The edge where you can flip it over and pull back with it. 

Not saying plows are worthless on SS's, but they don't really have enough speed to windrow efficiently like a truck. And if you have lots that have long windrows, a SS might not be the answer.

A Blizzard SS model is the best of both worlds. 

HTH


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

The plow I am looking at is a real skidloader Vplow setup. Not exactly sure on length but it is good sized. I can see the point of not having the speed to windrow but have to consider other applications like backdragging condos or smaller parking lots. I do have a 80 inch snow bucket but you lose alot of time with side spillage.


----------

